# Breeding Caribas



## tecknik (Jul 18, 2003)

I know that caribas have been bred before and whoever accomplished this was very secretive about how and what they did to induce spawing. I think Frank mentioned the person's name and location (illinois?), I may be wrong. Was there little or any information disclosed to the piranha research community? Was this person a hobbiest?


----------



## Sir Nathan XXI (Jan 29, 2003)

there was one guy in Michigan, I dont remember his name now, but he was very helpful, do a search


----------



## tecknik (Jul 18, 2003)

I did a search in google for cariba piranha breeding and you know what came up first? YOUR WEBSITE!!!







I'll try to search a little harder


----------



## Sir Nathan XXI (Jan 29, 2003)

no no search this site


----------



## LaZy (Jun 17, 2003)

tecknik said:


> I did a search in google for cariba piranha breeding and you know what came up first? YOUR WEBSITE!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------

